# [WIP] Errukirik Gabe, an exceptional album



## JMAA (Sep 6, 2009)

Still, there are no songs except this one:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2754223/

This time I'll be trying something different. This album will feature several industrial tracks, but strictly about Spanish references and Spanish politics. Much like punk music, in some way.

Doesn't mean still I'm for a certain political movement or another. I'm just neutral to any form of politics, and I don't want a holy war between whoever it is, so, keep the peace here, I'm just showcasing my next album.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 6, 2009)

The album will be released sooner than I expected. Because I run out of inspiration. (Who can really play songs about punk stuff while really knowing what they're saying?)


----------



## Lyxen (Sep 10, 2009)

no tbhanks


----------



## Takun (Sep 10, 2009)

A little long for the progression in the song, ie none really.  Could use some space to build ambient soundscapes, change up the drum tone, and change up the bpm.  Also I didn't feel the main riff so to speak needed repeated before the halfway mark.  It wasn't all that interesting to begin with and it lost all interest by the time the song changed up.

two cents.


----------

